# Trek Checkpoint 2021 and New Kickr - Question



## KevinKBike (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello All,

My apologies if this isn't the right place - I'm new to the cycling world. 
I have a 2021 Checkpoint I bought brand new, and a brand new Kickr - I checked on the website and support for compatibility and used the new adapters Wahoo made.

Putting the bike ON the trainer went pretty smoothly all things considered for the first time using it.

However taking the bike OFF the trainer was massive pain. The through axle got "stuck" and whatever cheap part Trek used was stripping the end of the axle instead of unscrewing it - I had to use a wrench to unscrew the axle.

Did I do something super wrong here? Are checkpoints "compatible" in the loosest sense?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I haven’t put my Checkpoint on my trainer, but the through axles can sometimes be a bit finicky. If you rock the bike left to right while unscrewing the TA it should help ease it out.

just for clarity, your TAs have a lever similar to that found on a quick release, correct? So you had to appLy a wrench to the lever?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

One cannot strip a bolt unscrewing it, only when you install it.
Are the threads stripped or the nut on the end?


----------



## KevinKBike (Dec 20, 2021)

JSR said:


> I haven’t put my Checkpoint on my trainer, but the through axles can sometimes be a bit finicky. If you rock the bike left to right while unscrewing the TA it should help ease it out.
> 
> just for clarity, your TAs have a lever similar to that found on a quick release, correct? So you had to appLy a wrench to the lever?


So the level came "loose?" just fine, but then when I went to turn the lever/axle counter clockwise the axle would not budge, and the little metal piece the lever is attached too would "pop" over the edge of the axle and it was grinding those down. So I removed the lever and it's attached piece and wrenched the axle directly.


----------



## KevinKBike (Dec 20, 2021)

duriel said:


> One cannot strip a bolt unscrewing it, only when you install it.
> Are the threads stripped or the nut on the end?


if you're looking at the bike from the backend it's the left side where the lever is.
the little metal piece the lever is attached too would "pop" over the edge of the axle and it was grinding those down. By edge I mean that the checkpoint axle isn't exactly round on that side so it was popping over the edges. So I removed the lever and it's attached piece and wrenched the axle directly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

KevinKBike said:


> if you're looking at the bike from the backend it's the left side where the lever is.
> the little metal piece the lever is attached too would "pop" over the edge of the axle and it was grinding those down. By edge I mean that the checkpoint axle isn't exactly round on that side so it was popping over the edges. So I removed the lever and it's attached piece and wrenched the axle directly.


Do you have a photo to describe what you're trying to tell us?


----------

